# Bathing hedgehog



## Hedgies<3 (Dec 2, 2012)

How often should you give a hedgehog a bath and at what age do you start bathing it?


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

im not an expert but i think it is just based on your hedgie. We have been bathing Preston since we got him at 8 weeks, that said he is actually a VERY messy boy ( enjoys to roll around in his poop). Some hedgies do not need baths for long periods of time but others need them more frequently.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Hedgehogs can be bathed any time after they've been weaned. Just do it whenever necessary - it'll depend on the hedgehog. Ours get bathed about once a week. Babies sometimes will need it every few days if they're especially messy. Bathing regularly and getting a sort of schedule with it makes them accustomed to it, whereas only doing it every once in a while can make it a more stressful experience.


----------



## Hedgies<3 (Dec 2, 2012)

I wasnt sure because i read somewhere that their dry skin gets worse with bathing. Doesnt it help?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

If your hedgehog has dry skin already, bathing too often can exacerbate the problem or just make it last longer, because water can dry their skin out. For a hedgehog without a dry skin problem, in my experience, it has no effect. There are easy enough ways to treat or prevent dry skin, so that concern shouldn't be a reason to not bathe your hedgehog when it's needed. Some hedgehogs don't need frequent baths, some do, it depends on the individual. If you're concerned about dry skin (which can be brought on by the dry air during winter months especially) you can put a little oil (such as flaxseed or olive oil) in the rinse water. My preference is to use Humilac, a topical spray - it's excellent for getting rid of dry, flaky skin, but using a few spritzes every few days or once a week or so is a great way to prevent dry skin as well.


----------



## ponylover317 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hedgies<3 said:


> I wasnt sure because i read somewhere that their dry skin gets worse with bathing. Doesnt it help?


Bathing can prolong dry skin with hedgehogs already experiencing it, but that can simply be solved or at least helped by giving them an oatmeal bath with a small amount of olive oil in it, and then rubbing them with a scent-less oatmeal-based lotion behind the ears and on top of the head (the bald area). This is what I did with Layla when she was quilling. The best thing for dry-skinned hedgies is to not bathe as often, and rub them with lotion everyday.

Most people give them baths once a week. Layla gets 1 to 2 a week and foot baths every day or every 2 days or so (no soap and only like one or 2 inches of water to wash her feet).


----------



## Hedgies<3 (Dec 2, 2012)

How will you be able to tell if your hedgie has dry skin or not?


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Preston has dry skin ( tested by the vet proven not caused by mites) You can tell he has dry skin in his cage there is often skin particals around him where he sleeps. Also if you look at their skin you can see it. Their skin is black and with dry skin there will be white. Preston has a few dry skin patches but thats about it now.


----------

